# CAMPAGNE DE RECRUTEMENT 2014 - CLUB DE TIR RÉCRÉATIF DE VALCARTIER



## Mr. St-Cyr (22 Jan 2014)

> Campagne de recrutement 2014 - Club de tir récréatif de Valcartier
> CLUB DE TIR RÉCRÉATIF DE VALCARTIER
> ctrval.blogspot.ca
> 
> ...


Bonjour à tous,

Je vous forward la publicité pour la campagne de recrutement du club de tir Valcartier de 2014. SVP en faire part aux intéressés.

Nous avons accès au CT Trois-Rivières, Austère et Ortona les fin de semaines pour le tir au pistolet jusqu'à calibre .50 (selon le gabarit des CT). 

L'adhésion pour un an est 65$. Il y a des rabais pour ceux qui sont membres de la FQT, CSSA ou NFA. Aussi, si vous êtes qualifiés officiel de tir civil / OSCT / small arms et vous agissez en tant qu'officiel de tir deux fois dans l'année votre adhésion est remboursée.

Le tir avec holster est permis pour ceux qui sont qualifiés small arms (ou équivalent) ou black badge civil. Scéances de tir black rifle également.

Les membres doivent être militaire actifs régulier/résèrve. Il y a d'autres modalités pour les anciens militaires. Pour être membre associé (civils) vous devez connaître un militaire qui est membre du club pour qu'il signe pour être votre ''parrain''. Les invités doivent payer 10$ au gym de la base.

Le lien du club : http://ctrval.blogspot.ca/

Merci de passer le mot! 

Yohann


----------



## msjvanvuuren (15 Sep 2016)

Hi,

I know this is an old thread, However I am looking for a sponsor to join the shooting club in Valcartier.

Thanks!!


----------

